# half breed?



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I have got this pair of pigeons i think archangels but somone said they dont come in white i got a white and brown one they mated and ive got 6 youngsters but when they fly they try and do flips but only make it the odd time


----------



## Clarkey-1990 (Mar 18, 2007)

Obviously some type of roller or tumbler cross. Any pics and I can tell for definate


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

There are white winged Archangel's you don't see many because most people like the black and bronze they also have the black/bronze with white flights, they also can have a crest or be plainheaded. I get my information for the book "ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS" written by W.M.Levi. You can see a picture of one on page 73 of that book. I would say that if you do have a white type Archangel you are quite lucky. .GEORGE


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

well not yet i am bad at getting pics on to computers hopfully soon when my couzin is down again he will take some then send me them and it does have a crest when i got them somone said he would give me a pair of rollers but i dont think they are they sit on the roof with my other pigeons like american fantails, indian fantails, oriental frills, chinese owls they just come off the odd time and try and do a flip but usally dont make it


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Must see a picture to confirm. Archangels dont tumble so I guess that there can be about 25% of tumbler or roller blood from the parents side. Does all your 6 young tumble?

Does your young have full feathering because mising feathers sometimes make a bird tumble. I have see a flyer pluck some feathers and releasing his birds and they did tumble a few times.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, the youngsters try but they never make it. They take frequent breaks after trying.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

this thread can close its archangels and like 30-25%roller in them and i am selling them all but 1 yougster and the parents 5 other yougsters are going this friday......  well 3 sold 2 last week


----------

